# Lecteur CD/DVD défectueux



## sin1193 (14 Avril 2007)

Je possède un powerbook G4 1.67 GHz et malheureusement, j'ai un problème avec le lecteur CD

Tout a commencé quand j'ai mis un DVD Video dans le lecteur. Le DVD tournait avec un bruit bizarre et plantait "lecteur DVD". J'ai donc redémarré l'ordinateur et depuis, l'ordi ne veut plus accepter aucun CD ni DVD.

Etrangement, si je remet le premier DVD que j'ai mis (qui a tout fait planter), celui là l'ordi l'accepte, ralentit beaucoup et puis me dit : erreur -36, CD illisible

Que dois-je faire pour règler le problème sachant qu'il n'accepte même plus les DVD's d'installation.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

essai un reset pram 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238


----------

